# Wes das Herz voll ist, des geht der Mund über



## Perseas

Hallo allerseits,

anlässlich dieses Sprichtworts möchte ich eine Frage stellen. Laut redensarten-index bedeutet das "Wer ein Anliegen hat, der spricht auch darüber". Also falls ich sage "mein herz ist voll von etwas", würde man "ich habe ein Anliegen" verstehen oder hat es keinen Sinn? Danke!

(Eine Nebenfrage: Anstelle von "wes" und "des" werden heute "wem" und "dem" verwendet, nicht wahr?)


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> Eine Nebenfrage: Anstelle von "wes" und "des" werden heute "wem" und "dem" verwendet, nicht wahr?


Ja.

_Wem das Herz voll ist, dem geht der Mund über._

Oder aber:

_Wessen Herz voll ist, dessen Mund geht über.
_


Perseas said:


> "mein herz ist voll von etwas"


Auch wenn es sehr altmodisch ist, man würde es verstehen. Meistens ist ein Herz aber voller Gefühle, nicht voll mit einem Anliegen. Das Anliegen wird so stark empfunden, dass das Herz, sinnbildlich für Gefühle, voll davon ist.

_Mein Herz ist voller Gram.
Mein Herz ist von Liebe erfüllt.
Sein Herz ist voll von Wut und Hass.
Ihr Herz ist voll von Neid._


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ich würde es eher deuten als: Womit das Herz voll ist, davon läuft der Mund über.

Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, da es sich um veraltetes Deutsch handelt.


----------



## bearded

Perseas said:


> (Eine Nebenfrage: Anstelle von "wes" und "des" werden heute "wem" und "dem" verwendet, nicht wahr?)





Kajjo said:


> Wessen Herz voll ist, dessen Mund geht über.


Eben: eigentlich jeweils _wessen _und _dessen.  _'Wes' und 'des' sind meines Wissens veraltete Genitivformen von jew. Relativ- und Demonstrativpronomen.  Da hat Kajjo völlig recht.


----------



## Alemanita

Perseas said:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> anlässlich dieses Sprichtworts möchte ich eine Frage stellen. Laut redensarten-index bedeutet das "Wer ein Anliegen hat, der spricht auch darüber". Also falls ich sage "mein herz ist voll von etwas", würde man "ich habe ein Anliegen" verstehen oder hat es keinen Sinn? Danke!
> 
> (Eine Nebenfrage: Anstelle von "wes" und "des" werden heute "wem" und "dem" verwendet, nicht wahr?)







Schlabberlatz said:


> *Ich würde es eher deuten als: Womit das Herz voll ist, davon läuft der Mund über.*



Genauso habe ich es auch immer verstanden: der Mund läuft über von dem, wovon das Herz voll ist. Wenn ich also Sorgen wegen meines kranken Kindes habe, spreche ich davon. In gewisser Weise stimmt also die Interpretation "Wer ein Anliegen hat, der spricht auch darüber", aber es bedeutet mMn _nicht_: "Derjenige, dessen Herz voll ist, dessen Mund läuft über" sondern, wie gesagt: "Von dem, wovon das Herz voll ist, davon läuft der Mund über."
Im heutigen Alltag würde ich _nicht_ "mein Herz ist voll von etwas" für "ich habe ein Anliegen, und zwar: ..." verwenden.


----------



## bearded

Interessante Deutung, wonach 'wes' Genitiv von 'was' sein sollte.  War das in altem Deutsch möglich?


----------



## Alemanita

bearded man said:


> Interessante Deutung, wonach 'wes' Genitiv von 'was' sein sollte.  War das in altem Deutsch möglich?



Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, da ich keine Linguistin bin, aber mein Sprachgefühl (auch wenn ich dafür gescholten werden sollte) sagt mir, dass meine Interpretation richtig sein müsste, z.B. wegen des bestimmten Artikels "das" vor Herz bzw. "der" vor Mund.
Wovon das Herz voll ist, davon läuft der Mund über. 
Vergleiche dazu:
Wes(sen) Herz voll ist, des(sen) Mund geht über = Wer schwere Sorgen hat, spricht auch darüber.
"Wes Brot ich ess', des Lied ich sing'" = Ich singe das Lied von der Person, die mir Brot gibt.


----------



## Perseas

Danke an alle für die Beiträge!

"*Wes das Herz voll ist, des geht der Mund über*"



Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich würde es eher deuten als: *Womit das Herz voll ist, davon läuft der Mund über.*





Alemanita said:


> Genauso habe ich es auch immer verstanden: *der Mund läuft über von dem, wovon das Herz voll ist*.


Ich denke, alle drei Sätze bedeuten dasselbe.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

IIRC: Genitiv war früher häufiger. „sich erinnern“ z.B. ging mit Genitiv, „sich einer Sache erinnern“, „*wessen* erinnert er sich“. Heute: „*woran* erinnert er sich“.

Denkbar also, dass auch „voll“ mit Genitiv ging. „einer Sache voll sein“ (?), „*wes(sen)* ist das Herz voll“ (?). „Gegrüßet seist Du, Maria, *voll der Gnade*“. Heute: „*wovon / womit* ist das Herz voll“.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich kann mir diese Interpretation von Alemanita wirklich nicht vorstellen. Die beiden fraglichen Wörter wes und des beziehen sich auf die betroffene Person.

_Wem das Herz voll ist, dem geht der Mund über._


----------



## Frieder

Folgendes habe ich hier gefunden:

Mit diesem in vielen Sprachen bekannten Sprichwort verdeutschte Luther die Bibelstelle Matthäus 12, 34, die im Lateinischen _ex abundantia cordis os loquitur_ lautet. Wörtlich übersetzt würde es heißen: »Aus dem Überfluss des Herzens spricht der Mund«. [...] Mit dem Sprichwort kommentiert man jemandes Äußerungen, die erkennen lassen, dass ihn etwas so sehr begeistert oder bewegt hat, dass er einfach darüber sprechen musste.​


Kajjo said:


> Wem das Herz voll ist, dem geht der Mund über.


 Genau so würde ich es auch sagen.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Interessante Deutung, wonach 'wes' Genitiv von 'was' sein sollte.


Ist er auch, aber nicht hier. Hier ist es der Genitiv von _wer_ und nicht von _was_. _Wer/was_ folgt dem Deklinationsmuster von _der/das_, d.h. die Genitivformen von _wer_ und _was_ sind gleich.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

berndf said:


> Ist er auch


Ja, dann passt meine Deutung doch  : Wes das Herz voll ist --> Von was das Herz voll ist --> Wovon das Herz voll ist. Alemanitas Argument …





Alemanita said:


> dass meine Interpretation richtig sein müsste, z.B. wegen des bestimmten Artikels "das" vor Herz bzw. "der" vor Mund.


… ist doch auch schlüssig, oder? Wenn es „Wessen Herz voll ist, dessen Mund läuft über“ heißen sollte, dann stände da doch nicht „Wes das Herz voll ist, des geht der Mund über“, sondern „Wes Herz voll ist, des Mund geht über“.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> die Genitivformen von _wer_ und _was_ sind gleich


Ich weiß, dass ''sich erinnern+ Genitiv'' gehobener/alter Stil ist, aber, wenn obige Regel stimmt, so kann der Satz
'' ich weiß nicht, wessen du dich erinnerst''
sowohl ''...an wen, wie auch ...woran du dich erinnerst'' bedeuten. Habe ich Dich richtig verstanden?
Ich neige seltsamerweise dazu, 'wessen/dessen' immer  nur als Genitivformen von 'wer/der' zu deuten.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> '' ich weiß nicht, wessen du dich erinnerst''
> sowohl ''...an wen, wie auch ...woran du dich erinnerst'' bedeuten. Habe ich Dich richtig verstanden?
> Ich neige seltsamerweise dazu, 'wessen/dessen' immer nur als Genitivformen von 'wer/der' zu deuten.


In dem Satz sind theoretisch natürlich beide Bedeutungen möglich. Naheliegend ist aber _wessen=an was_.


----------



## Kajjo

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wenn es „Wessen Herz voll ist, dessen Mund läuft über“ heißen sollte, dann stände da doch nicht „Wes das Herz voll ist, des geht der Mund über“, sondern „Wes Herz voll ist, des Mund geht über“.


_(1) Wes das Herz... = Wem das Herz -- in altmodischer Formulierung.
(2) Wessen Herz... = Moderne Formulierung. _

Niemand hat behauptet, dass (1) und (2) identisch wären. 

Aber die Deutung "Womit ... damit" lässt die Person völlig außer acht und das passt hier nicht. Das _Wes_ ist einfach nur eine veraltete Art, mit Genitiv das auszudrücken, was _Wem...heutzutage machen würde. _

#11 hat doch eigentlich alles geklärt.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

< ... >
Meine Version soll die Person außer Acht lassen? Wieso? Ist doch klar, dass das Herz zu einer Person gehört, oder? Hier die entsprechende Stelle in der Einheitsübersetzung, die teilweise auf die Lutherübersetzung zurück geht:





> Entweder: der Baum ist gut - dann sind auch seine Früchte gut. Oder: der Baum ist schlecht - dann sind auch seine Früchte schlecht. An den *Früchten* also erkennt man den *Baum*.
> 
> 34 Ihr Schlangenbrut, wie könnt ihr Gutes reden, wenn ihr böse seid? *Denn wovon das Herz voll ist, davon spricht der Mund. *
> 
> 35 *Ein guter Mensch bringt Gutes hervor, weil er Gutes in sich hat, und ein böser Mensch bringt Böses hervor, weil er Böses in sich hat.*


Beachte bitte auch den von mir hervorgehobenen Kontext.


----------



## Alemanita

Frieder said:


> Folgendes habe ich hier gefunden:
> 
> Mit diesem in vielen Sprachen bekannten Sprichwort verdeutschte Luther die Bibelstelle Matthäus 12, 34, die im Lateinischen _ex abundantia cordis os loquitur_ lautet. Wörtlich übersetzt würde es heißen: »Aus dem Überfluss des Herzens spricht der Mund«. [...] Mit dem Sprichwort kommentiert man jemandes Äußerungen, die erkennen lassen, dass ihn etwas so sehr begeistert oder bewegt hat, dass er einfach darüber sprechen musste.​
> Genau so würde ich es auch sagen.




Hier ist eine weitere Eindeutschung:
Ex abundantia enim cordis os loquitur.
„Der Mund spricht nämlich aus dem Überfluss des Herzens.“ – Evangelium nach Matthäus (12:34) und Evangelium nach Lukas (6:45)

Bei dieser Übersetzung steht nicht der Mensch im Vordergrund (Der Mensch, dessen Herz voll ist = Wessen Herz voll ist) sondern der Überfluss, mit dem das Herz angefüllt ist (Wes = womit das Herz voll ist, des =davon geht/läuft der Mund über).


----------



## berndf

Alemanita said:


> Hier ist eine weitere Eindeutschung:
> Ex abundantia enim cordis os loquitur.
> „Der Mund spricht nämlich aus dem Überfluss des Herzens.“ – Evangelium nach Matthäus (12:34) und Evangelium nach Lukas (6:45)
> 
> Bei dieser Übersetzung steht nicht der Mensch im Vordergrund (Der Mensch, dessen Herz voll ist = Wessen Herz voll ist) sondern der Überfluss, mit dem das Herz angefüllt ist (Wes = womit das Herz voll ist, des =davon geht/läuft der Mund über).


Ich würde es (praktisch wörtlich mit nur geringfügigen Umstellungen der Wortreihenfolge) so übersetzen: _Denn [<-enim] aus der Fülle des Herzen [<-ex abundantia cordis] spricht der Mund [<-os loquitur]. _D.h. aus dem Kontext der Bibelstelle ganz unzweideutig: man spricht das, was man im Herzen hat.

Ich halte es für unzweifelhaft, dass Schlabberlatz Vermutung zutrifft, dass _wes_ hier Genitiv von _was_ und nicht von von _wer _ist und dass die Behauptung


Kajjo said:


> Das _Wes_ ist einfach nur eine veraltete Art, mit Genitiv das auszudrücken, was _Wem...heutzutage machen würde. _


damit widerlegt ist.


----------



## elroy

Es wäre aufschlussreich, auch Übersetzungen in andere Sprachen mit in Betracht zu ziehen, z.B. Englisch und Französisch. Damit wird glaub' ich ganz eindeutig nachgewiesen, dass die Variante Alemanita/Schlabberlatz/berndf die richtige ist. Ich jedenfalls schließe ich mir sie ohne weiteres an.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Hier ist es der Genitiv von _wer_ und nicht von _was_.





berndf said:


> Naheliegend ist aber _wessen=an was_.


Liegt es also ganz am jeweiligen Kontext, dass Du einmal _wessen < gen.wer _und einmal _wessen < gen.was _gewählt hast?


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Liegt es also ganz am jeweiligen Kontext, dass Du einmal _wessen < gen.wer _und einmal _wessen < gen.was _gewählt hast?


Ja, wie es bei Homonymen meist der Fall ist.


----------



## Kajjo

Ich denke weiterhin, dass ihr hier falsch liegt mit der sprachlichen Interpretation von "wes". Eine andere Frage ist, wie man die Bibelstelle übersetzen kann und wie es üblicherweise in einer Vielzahl von Sprachen gemacht wird. Da ergeben beide Versionen sind und die mit "womit" möglicherweise sogar mehr. Aber bei so alter Sprache ist es kaum möglich, dies sicher zuzuordnen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Aber bei so alter Sprache ist es kaum möglich, dies sicher zuzuordnen.


Wieso sollte Deutsch des 16. Jahrhunderts mehrdeutiger sein als Deutsch des 21. Jahrhunderts?


Kajjo said:


> Ich denke weiterhin, dass ihr hier falsch liegt mit der sprachlichen Interpretation von "wes".Eine andere Frage ist, wie man die Bibelstelle übersetzen kann


_Wes _kann nun mal _von was_ oder _von wem_ heißen. Es ist durchaus legitim und vernünftiges Vorgehen, solche sprachlichen Mehrdeutigkeiten durch den Kontext zu klären.

Aber auch ohne Kontext ist es schwer _Wes das Herz voll ist_ anders als _Von *was* das Herz voll ist zu verstehen_. Der bestimmte Artikel _Wes *das* Herz voll ist _schließt die Interpretation _wes = von wem_ m.E. aus.

_Das Herz ist einer Sache voll. -> Wes (=welcher Sache) ist das Herz voll?_


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> _ Wes (=welcher Sache) ist das Herz voll?_


 Hast Du im Vergleich zu Deiner #12 (''hier ist es der Genitiv von 'wer' und nicht von 'was''') Deine Meinung geändert - oder habe ich etwas missverstanden?


----------



## Hutschi

Wir haben heute oft die Abwandlung:
"Wem das Herz voll ist, dem geht der Mund über. " - Diese habe ich viel öfter gehört als die mit "wes". Es unterstützt die Deutung von Kajjo aus heutiger Sicht. Zumindest zeitweise wurde es also so verstanden, sonst gäbe es diese Form nicht.

Wenn sich Sprache weiterentwickelt, dann ändert sich oft das Verständnis und auch die Bedeutung.

Das Original würde heute entsprechen:
"Wessen Herz voll ist, dessen Mund geht über ..."

Bei "Wessen das Herz voll ist, dessen geht der Mund über" ist der Sinn aus der Bibel erhalten. (Von was das Herz voll ist, von dem geht der Mund über.)

"Wes das Herz voll ist, des geht der Mund über" verstehe ich nach all den Diskussionen jetzt besser. Es entspricht der "Wessen"-Version.
Durch "das" in "Wes *das *Herz" ergibt sich zwanglos "von was das ..." und ich stimme mit Bernd überein, "von wem" ist durch "das" blockiert. Das habe ich schnell gesehen und war verwundert.

Trotz alledem gab es die Interpretation ebenfalls als Spruch: "Wem das Herz voll ist ..." - die die alte Form oft ersetzt hat. Deshalb verstehe ich von hier ausgehend auch die andere Interpretation.
"Wes" ist so selten geworden, dass man es nicht mehr gut versteht, aus heutiger Sicht. (Ähnliches tritt auch oft bei "Januswörtern" auf.)

PS:
"Von wem das Herz voll ist, von dem geht der Mund über" ist durchaus zweideutig, da "von wem" die Person, aber umgangssprachlich (standardsprachlich falsch) auch die Sache bedeuten kann.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Hast Du im Vergleich zu Deiner #12 (''hier ist es der Genitiv von 'wer' und nicht von 'was''') Deine Meinung geändert - oder habe ich etwas missverstanden?


Ich hatte die Frage falsch verstanden. Ich hatte mich in #12 an Kajjos Version


Kajjo said:


> Wessen Herz voll ist, dessen Mund geht über.


ohne _das_ gedacht. Aber um diese geht es ja nicht.

Ohne _das_ ist _wes Herz_ das Subjekt und damit Kajjos Interpretation zwingend. Mit _das_ ist _das Herz_ das Subjekt und _wes_ das Genitivobjekt (_ein*e* Sache ist ein*er* Sache voll_) und damit Schlabberlatz Interpretation zwingend.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> und damit Schlabberlatz Interpretation zwingend


Als zwingend würde ich das nicht sehen, aber als möglich. Wodurch wird es zwingend?! Allenfalls für dich persönlich naheliegend.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Als zwingend würde ich das nicht sehen, aber als möglich. Wodurch wird es zwingend?! Allenfalls für dich persönlich naheliegend.


Doch. _Wes das Herz _kann auf keinen Fall ein einziges Satzglied sein. Das ist keine legale Nominalphrase und war es auch in Lutherdeutsch nicht. Es muss sich um zwei verschiedene Nominalphrasen handeln. Und dann bleibt nur noch Schlabberlatz' Analyse übrig, d.h. _wes_ ist das Genitivobjekt und _das Herz_ das Subjekt.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich verwende "wessen":

Wessen das Herz voll ist. - könnte beide Bedeutungen haben. (von wem und von was)

Prinzipiell wäre das auch bei "wes" möglich.

Wessen Herz voll ist: Hier ist "von was/mit was" blockiert.

Damit ist aber nicht sofort bei "Wessen das Herz voll ist" "von wem" blockiert. Man sieht das in "Wessen das Herz mit Gedanken voll ist". Hier ist "wessen" nur als "von wem/von welcher Person" möglich. (Es bewegt sich an der Grenze zum Standardsprachlichen, ich weiß nicht genau, an welcher Seite.)

Bei "wes" bin ich nicht völlig sicher, weil das praktisch kaum noch vorkommt, noch seltener als "wessen". Aber ich denke, es ist analog.
Ich muss also #26 revidieren.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, hier stimme ich Hutschi zu. "Wessen das Herz voll ist" erlaubt beide Interpretationen und "wes..." sollte dies eigentlich auch können.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ja, hier stimme ich Hutschi zu. "Wessen das Herz voll ist" erlaubt beide Interpretationen und "wes..." sollte dies eigentlich auch können.


Es kann sich natürlich auf eine Person beziehen, aber es bliebe dennoch Genitivobjkt, das heißt bezeichnet eine Person die im Herzen einer anderen Person ist. Die Interpretation, dass _wes_ die Person bezeichnet, der das Herz gehört, wie es bei _wes Herz_ richtig wäre, ist bei _wes das Herz _aus besagtem Grund (#29) auszuschließen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> wie es bei _wes Herz_ richtig wäre, ist bei _wes das Herz _aus besagtem Grund (#29) auszuschließen.


Dann verstehe ich #29 wohl nicht. Wenn "wem das Herz" funktioniert, warum nicht auch "Wes des Herz" in derselben Bedeutung? Was hat das mit "Nominalphrase" zu tun?


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Dann verstehe ich #29 wohl nicht. Wenn "wem das Herz" funktioniert, warum nicht auch "Wes des Herz" in derselben Bedeutung? Was hat das mit "Nominalphrase" zu tun?


In _wem das Herz_ ist _das Herz_ das Subjekt und _wem_ ein freier Dativ, wie bei _mir ist kalt_, und bezeichnet die Person, auf die sich die Aussage bezieht.

In _wes das Herz_ ist _wes_ Genitivobjekt des Verbs _voll sein_ und bezeichnet das, was das Subjekt ausfüllt. Beispielsätze:
_Das Herz ist der Liebe voll.
Der Eimer ist des Wassers voll.
_
Solche Genitivobjekte sind heute meist ersetzt, waren im 16. bis 18. Jahrhundert noch sehr verbreitet. Das war in etwa die Zeit, als Genitivobjekte am populärstem waren.

PS: Es gibt eine feste Redewendung, wo sich dieser Genitiv erhalten hat: _Er ist voll des Lobes._


----------



## berndf

berndf said:


> Das Herz ist der Liebe voll


Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag, bevor sich daraus wieder eine Diskussion ergibt: Ich habe _voll sein _als trennbares Verb und _der Liebe_ als Genitivobjekt interpretiert. Man kann natürlich auch _sein_ als Kopula-Verb, _voll_ als prädikatives Adjektiv und _der Liebe_ als partitiven Genitiv analysieren. An der Interpretation der Aussage ändern das aber gar nichts. Ich bin da vollkommen leidenschaftslos.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke, ich nehme es als Bestätigung meiner Annahme in #9.


----------

